# Purge Obstinate Air



## Orinigen (Jan 22, 2012)

During the re-construction of a master bathroom, I removed cast iron baseboard radiators and placed pex in concrete in the floor. Marble floor set in Mapei Ultraflex 3 on top of concrete. The radiators were fed by 3/4" lines coming off a 2" boiler supply loop. I placed a Dielectric union 3/4" to 1/2" copper off the supply. I created a loop: 1/2" supply (copper) coming vertically down from the ceiling to hot side of mixing valve, down a short run to an elbow and then mixed water horizontal to Laing re-circ pump,horizontal to air scoop,horizontal to boiler drain , elbow vertical up to pex in floor, and return line horizontal into cold port of mixing valve. Do you have that image?

I have an air lock that I'm having trouble removing. It's on the return side; water will not get through the pump to the automatic vent. I cracked the union where the return line enters the mixing valve while running the pump to release the air--no go. I ended up hooking a hose up to the drain valve, applied street pressure (potable cold) while the union mentioned above was cracked (and the pump was off). This got rid of most of the air, but I don't think it got it all. I came to this conclusion because the pump is running hot; I wasn't able to stick around to see if the pump was going to shut down if it got too hot, so I shut it off. From the sound while the pump was running, I still think there is air.

So, I'm wondering if I put another drain valve (or auto vent) on the return line right before it enters the mixing valve, do you think this will purge the remaining air?

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Not going to get much help here until you post an intro


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds like u need to call a plumber

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Read it and do it...

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/

Or, suffer through the answers you receive...

The choice is yours...
You don't have to post an introduction...
But without one acceptance into this forum community is doubtful...


----------



## Orinigen (Jan 22, 2012)

*Sorry for being rude...*

Sorry for the rude behavior; I did go to the intro's and introduced myself. Shall I post that here?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nope thank you for your honesty that you were a GC and this board is for plumbers only.


----------



## Orinigen (Jan 22, 2012)

OK, Thank you too. I certainly don't want to go to a party where I'm not on the guest list! I will high-tail it out of here--good luck!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Orinigen said:


> OK, Thank you too. I certainly don't want to go to a party where I'm not on the guest list! I will high-tail it out of here--good luck!


I like the Mans style.


----------

